# new Velodrome - Lyons, Colorado?



## redstone (Sep 22, 2004)

So this is public knowledge now. It's still on the cusp, but there exists a high probability that a new Velodrome will be built in Lyons. Doug from Ubikes and a partner have been shopping for a while for a site to build a track. They recently pitched the idea to the town of Lyons. From what I understand, all the town has to do is donate a couple of acres and Doug and Co will take care of the rest . The Lyons town board unanimously approved Doug's proposal. It's a go from Lyons' end. Now it's up to the builders to come up with funding. 

I had the opportunity to discuss this with the Mayor here. Seems that Doug and his partner looked all over Boulder County but neither the city of or the county were willing to work with them. Recently, they'd been looking at some property in Weld County. The Lyons idea works well, though, because they escape liability by buiding on municipal land - same principal as a skatepark.

Don't know how high we should get our hopes, but it could be a sweet deal.


----------



## JPRider14 (Feb 9, 2004)

redstone said:


> So this is public knowledge now. It's still on the cusp, but there exists a high probability that a new Velodrome will be built in Lyons. Doug from Ubikes and a partner have been shopping for a while for a site to build a track. They recently pitched the idea to the town of Lyons. From what I understand, all the town has to do is donate a couple of acres and Doug and Co will take care of the rest . The Lyons town board unanimously approved Doug's proposal. It's a go from Lyons' end. Now it's up to the builders to come up with funding. I had the opportunity to discuss this with the Mayor here. Seems that Doug and his partner looked all over Boulder County but neither the city of or the county were willing to work with them. Recently, they'd been looking at some property in Weld County. The Lyons idea works well, though, because they escape liability by buiding on municipal land - same principal as a skatepark. Don't know how high we should get our hopes, but it could be a sweet deal.


Once again, your posts are most useful and informative. I know you might be getting our hopes up, but at least I appreciate the information. Thanks man and please do keep us posted.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 22, 2005)

*Front range*

I want one in Grand Jct, or even better in Naturita!  
Just 'cuz 85% of the population lives in the part of the state we western slopers refer to as Nebraska, doesn't mean the world revolves around Denver.


----------



## redstone (Sep 22, 2004)

I just talked to the Mayor about this a couple of days ago. Everything is a go so far. The town board has approved it and the developers have their funding. The only thing left is for the project to make its way thru public process, i.e. town meetings, public comment, etc.


----------



## Capt. Offtheback (Sep 24, 2005)

redstone said:


> I just talked to the Mayor about this a couple of days ago. Everything is a go so far. The town board has approved it and the developers have their funding. The only thing left is for the project to make its way thru public process, i.e. town meetings, public comment, etc.


Any rough idea as to when the velodrome will be completed?


----------



## redstone (Sep 22, 2004)

Capt. Offtheback said:


> Any rough idea as to when the velodrome will be completed?


I don't know. The ball really just got started rolling a couple weeks ago with unanimousTown Board approval at the last Trustees meeting. Next step is to go to the local parks and rec committee but I haven't seen it on the agenda yet. I'll post further details as I get them and I will ask what the time frame is alleged to be.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

What part of Lyons are they talking about putting the Dome? There is a lot of not-flat land in Lyons.


----------



## redstone (Sep 22, 2004)

MikeBiker said:


> What part of Lyons are they talking about putting the Dome? There is a lot of not-flat land in Lyons.


Lots of flat land in Bohn Park over by the high school. The land is all town land and was originally platted for several ballfields. At last check, now they're only going to put in 1 or 2 ballfields and the rest is up in the air. That still leaves tons of room for other fun things. Heck, maybe we can get them wrangled into letting us put in a dirt jump park, too!


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

damm, i was hoping they'd find a place between boulder and denver.
guess i could hop the bus to boulder and ride my track bike to the drome for a warmup


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

dfleck said:


> damm, i was hoping they'd find a place between boulder and denver.
> guess i could hop the bus to boulder and ride my track bike to the drome for a warmup


The L bus runs to Lyons from Boulder. Shouldn't be a big deal to get there. I would have loved to see it built in Boulder, but it's really hard to get this kind of thing past zoning there. I just want something fairly close. Can't believe with all the cyclists we have that there is no velodrome around.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

redstone said:


> Lots of flat land in Bohn Park over by the high school. The land is all town land and was originally platted for several ballfields. At last check, now they're only going to put in 1 or 2 ballfields and the rest is up in the air. That still leaves tons of room for other fun things. Heck, maybe we can get them wrangled into letting us put in a dirt jump park, too!


Is that west of the high school? East seems to be just housing.


----------



## redstone (Sep 22, 2004)

MikeBiker said:


> Is that west of the high school? East seems to be just housing.


Yep. There's a big chunk of flat land there.


----------



## SlowBikeRacer (Nov 7, 2005)

Very sad about a VDrome in Lyons. The bulk of users, ie Boulderites, will have to drive to ride it. This will further increase vehicle traffic on Hwy. 36. This is probably the most used road for cycling in the State...
City of Boulder already has land approved and zone for a Velodrome at the Valmont Park. All that is needed is money to build it... Around 1 to 3 Million Dollars.


----------



## redstone (Sep 22, 2004)

SlowBikeRacer said:


> Very sad about a VDrome in Lyons. The bulk of users, ie Boulderites, will have to drive to ride it. This will further increase vehicle traffic on Hwy. 36. This is probably the most used road for cycling in the State...
> City of Boulder already has land approved and zone for a Velodrome at the Valmont Park. All that is needed is money to build it... Around 1 to 3 Million Dollars.


Why exactly is it sad that there's potential for a velodrome in Lyons? Seems to me that one 25 minutes away is better than none. From what I understand, the investors for the proposed Lyons park went to Boulder first and were turned away. 

I seriously doubt that a velodrome will be such a draw to Boulderites that it will noticeably increase US36 traffic. The Planet Bluegrass festivals attract thousands and you can't tell a difference in traffic on a busy summer day. Heck, even if it does bring more cars on the road, theoretically, it should be a safer road with relatively more cyclists behind the wheel!


----------



## xc_burner (Mar 23, 2004)

SlowBikeRacer said:


> Very sad about a VDrome in Lyons. The bulk of users, ie Boulderites, will have to drive to ride it. This will further increase vehicle traffic on Hwy. 36. This is probably the most used road for cycling in the State...
> City of Boulder already has land approved and zone for a Velodrome at the Valmont Park. All that is needed is money to build it... Around 1 to 3 Million Dollars.


Why do all people from Boulder think life revolves around them?


----------



## JPRider14 (Feb 9, 2004)

xc_burner said:


> Why do all people from Boulder think life revolves around them?


They don't call it "The Bubble" for nothin...


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

SlowBikeRacer said:


> Very sad about a VDrome in Lyons. The bulk of users, ie Boulderites, will have to drive to ride it. This will further increase vehicle traffic on Hwy. 36. This is probably the most used road for cycling in the State...
> City of Boulder already has land approved and zone for a Velodrome at the Valmont Park. All that is needed is money to build it... Around 1 to 3 Million Dollars.


I've heard that it isn't gonna happen. Boulder zoning laws proved too big of an obstacle. Lyons isn't all that far away.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

JPRider14 said:


> They don't call it "The Bubble" for nothin...


The good thing is most of them don't leave Boulder. Most of them will never know a velodrome exists when it is built. ;-)

KJ


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

KJohnson said:


> The good thing is most of them don't leave Boulder. Most of them will never know a velodrome exists when it is built. ;-)
> 
> KJ


Hey...enough ripping on Boulder for one day folks.


----------



## DirtFace (Sep 29, 2005)

*I tell people I live in Denver*



xc_burner said:


> Why do all people from Boulder think life revolves around them?


I’ve lived in Boulder for over 20 years and believe or not I've noticed in the last 19 years how life does revolve around them. The Daily Camera b!tch how Louisville made the top ten best place to live and we didn't. The Today show says that “Louisville is a refuge of Boulder.” Maybe Louisville should get the Velodrome? Jeez, maybe I should move to Louisville? Why am I still in Boulder? I love the abundance of bike routes especially now that I’m riding to Denver everyday. I have good riding groups. Also I’m tired of moving, kids are still in school, and I’ve learn to live with these crazy militia liberal arrogant Boulderites. People warned me about Boulder but did I listen? Noooooooooo. I'm just happy I can ride. I would love to ride to Lyon and watch or ride in the Velodrome. Peace!


----------



## redstone (Sep 22, 2004)

I got the opportunity to talk to Doug and his partner Frank tonight at the Lyons Parks and Rec meeting. So far, everything is a go. Discussions focused more on where the track will be situated in the park more than anything else. 

The track will be set in the ground as deep as they can go with respect to the water table. The plan now is for a concrete track built more in the style of a pursuit track. It will be 250m long, Olympic and new UCI standard. This could potentially be the highest 250m track in the world which, investors are saying, could put it on the map for world record attempts! Good stuff.

Rather than pondering the facts on a message board, I asked them a couple of questions. These two are not the folks that have been responsible in anyway of the Valmont idea. They said that dream died long ago, as did other dreams of other cyclists. Doug and Frank were exasperated with the all show and no go of the previous prospects and set to do it in their own style. They also mentioned the expense of such a track, and that the Lyons track will be a track only with minor facilities for now. Bleachers and the rest will be added later. They did talk to Boulder, but the city would only do it with everything up front in grandiose style. A 1-3 million track out of the gate would be doomed from the start.

Anyway, that's the latest update. I'll post more when I hear it.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Thanks for the update. Please keep them coming.

Did they have any idea on when they might begin construction?


----------



## honkinunit (Feb 13, 2005)

*Latest news?*

I Googled 'Lyons Velodrome' today and it appeared there was an article in the Lyons newspaper recently about the Velodrome hitting a wall, but the Google cache doesn't have the article.

A velodrome anywhere within 90 miutes of Denver/Boulder would be good, but I personally think Lyons is a poor choice. It is too hard to get to for what would be a large number of users from the Denver area. If it ended up like most velodromes, most racing would be on weekday evenings, and traffic on I25/I36/66 through Longmont/whatever is just rediculous.

I emailed Doug a few months ago suggesting that if/when Lyons kills this idea, that he look at putting the velodrome off of 93 at 64th, west of Arvada/north of Golden, where the Jeffco football stadium was built a few years ago. It is a perfect location, already zoned, already with lighted football, soccer and baseball fields, so the surrounding neighbors would have no basis for complaint. There are hundreds of open acres there, and there is potential for sharing of existing parking lots and bathrooms to keep the cost down. It would be about the same drive from Boulder, and it would a a HELL of a lot closer to the vast majority of the riders in the metro area. There are multiple bike paths already running out there from Arvada, and there is a good safe route from Golden. Granted, there would not be a good ride from Boulder, but in reality you are not going to ride from Boulder to Lyons on a track night either. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## SlowBikeRacer (Nov 7, 2005)

*Lyons' Proposed Velodrome On Hold*

Lyons' Proposed Velodrome On Hold - http://www.lyonsrecorder.com/main.php?story_id=286&page=23
BY KATHERINE WEADLEY
Citing a lack of details in the most recent Lyons Valley Velodrome proposal from Boneshakers, LLC, Mayor Tim Kyer removed the velodrome discussion from the next Board of Trustees meeting. “We need a lot of specifics. This proposal is broad in concept but short on specifics,” Kyer said. Kyer also said he’d like the Parks and Recreation Board to continue with negotiations until there is enough information for an informed debate. 
Doug Emerson, owner of University Bicycles in Boulder, and Frank Bant, owner of Frank Banta Construction in Boulder, are partners in Boneshakers, LLC. Their proposal to construct and operate a velodrome in Bohn Park has generated both enthusiastic support from some residents and cautious interest from others. 
The partners propose building a 250 meter-lengthed steel and concrete outdoor velodrome, an administration building and spectator seating on 2.5 acres in Bohn Park. Initially, they’re committed to spending up to $500,000, and then improving the facility as revenues permit. Banta and Emerson say they will pay 100% of the construction cost, as well as costs to operate and maintain the facility within the terms of the lease. 
New and more detailed information about construction costs is provided in this proposal. 

Estimated Construction Costs: 
Architecture and Planning: $30,000
Excavation: $60,000
Footers: $12,000
Foundation Wall: $112,000
Steel Joists: $45,000
Steel Decking: $22,000
Concrete Deck: $77,885
Railing: $8,200
Concrete Apron: $17,668
Heat System: $12,000
Infield Improvements and Misc.: $25,000
Velodrome Total Estimate: $421,753
Administration facilities 20 x 40 building, minimal finish) construction: $60,000
Bleacher seating: $65,000 
Total estimated cost of $546,753

Issues such as an economic impact analysis, a specific location of the velodrome in Bohn Park, and town revenues are not discussed in the current proposal. “This is not like a normal business deal. It’s a public-private venture. Because it involves the public’s land and public’s trust, there has to be a bit more disclosure than what I see in this proposal,” said Kyer. Kyer is confident, however, that more details are coming, and that the Lyons Valley Velodrome has tremendous potential for Lyons.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

*Hmmmm...*

[QUOTE
New and more detailed information about construction costs is provided in this proposal. 

Estimated Construction Costs: 
Architecture and Planning: $30,000
Excavation: $60,000
Footers: $12,000
Foundation Wall: $112,000
Steel Joists: $45,000
Steel Decking: $22,000
Concrete Deck: $77,885
Railing: $8,200
Concrete Apron: $17,668
Heat System: $12,000
Infield Improvements and Misc.: $25,000
Velodrome Total Estimate: $421,753
Administration facilities 20 x 40 building, minimal finish) construction: $60,000
Bleacher seating: $65,000 
Total estimated cost of $546,753

Issues such as an economic impact analysis, a specific location of the velodrome in Bohn Park, and town revenues are not discussed in the current proposal. “This is not like a normal business deal. It’s a public-private venture. Because it involves the public’s land and public’s trust, there has to be a bit more disclosure than what I see in this proposal,” said Kyer. Kyer is confident, however, that more details are coming, and that the Lyons Valley Velodrome has tremendous potential for Lyons.[/QUOTE]

I have been accused of being a "nattering nabob of negativity" when it comes to some things on this board (especially a Velodrome in Boulder County), so I won't disappoint my detractors. 

Something does not sound quite right about these cost estimates. They seem extremely, um, optimistic. Specifically, $30k for architecture? My neighbor paid $19k for his addition and remodel . All the concrete work that is listed with prices at about $70/yard? I am glad the city is requesting more details. 

It is also interesting that this will be an outdoor facility; i.e., no roof. Revenue will may be non-existant for about a quarter of the year. Nevertheless, a velodrome would be nice to have and it would be a feather in Lyons cap to get it.


----------



## honkinunit (Feb 13, 2005)

*Those numbers...*

Thanks. It sounds like it is still a go in Lyons.

The numbers do seem a little low, but what do I know? Pretty much nothing about building a velodrome. 

One of the problems is that the operator pretty much has to use all income for maintenance. Almost every velodrome has run into some kind of crisis when major work needs to be done. I think Northbrook was closed for a while, and I know the velodrome in Atlanta has had major money problems. The plywood one in Texas only lasted four years before needing a major overhaul. I know one of the biggest issues for a concrete track is the ground prep under the track, and Lyons is known for its expansive soil problems. 

The Dick Lane velodrome in Atlanta had a hump between 1 and 2 on which you could catch air! It has a creek running through the infield, too. 

Kenosha has been asphalt for years. Maybe that is an option, although with a concrete plant right down the road from Lyons, maybe not. 

Anything would be great.


----------



## redstone (Sep 22, 2004)

honkinunit said:


> Thanks. It sounds like it is still a go in Lyons.
> 
> ...Lyons is known for its expansive soil problems.


So far, every thing I've heard indicates that it's still a go. The big hangup has been lack of detail from Boneshakers. Doug told me that they are working on a 'revised' plan that should be available soon. I've seen the town proposal and all of the drawings, etc. Looks pretty good to me so far, but I don't know anything about building a track either.

I've not heard anything of expansive soil problems in town, but I don't know anything about building either. In Lyons, you don't have to go down very far before you hit solid rock. I have some buddies with houses in the proposed area. Their basements have been sound for 20+ years, but that's a little different from a big oval.

Also, last I heard, it's back up in the air whether it'll be cement or wood. We'll see. My guess is that it's much like frame materials - it matters less the material and more the construction..

I should be hearing more about the revised plan soon. I will post more when I know.


----------



## honkinunit (Feb 13, 2005)

*Wood?*

Wood as in a Dale Hughes plywood velodrome a la Olympics 1996/Frisco/Michigan?

Or something else?




redstone said:


> So far, every thing I've heard indicates that it's still a go. The big hangup has been lack of detail from Boneshakers. Doug told me that they are working on a 'revised' plan that should be available soon. I've seen the town proposal and all of the drawings, etc. Looks pretty good to me so far, but I don't know anything about building a track either.
> 
> I've not heard anything of expansive soil problems in town, but I don't know anything about building either. In Lyons, you don't have to go down very far before you hit solid rock. I have some buddies with houses in the proposed area. Their basements have been sound for 20+ years, but that's a little different from a big oval.
> 
> ...


----------

